# OT/NT Don't ya just love Digital TV? (not)



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just watching TV and one of those "alarmists" advertisements came on... unfortunately one of those minor digital glitches came along and changed the meaning of the opening statement... This what I heard, the "//" represents the very minor glitch, that was near imperceptable.





"If you are disabled and unable to // pay attention to this message."





I was completely disabled at this point by rolling on the floor in a fit of laughter so I was unable to pay attention to the rest of the message; thus I don't really know what it was about, but I think it was one of those ambulance chasing lawyer adverts trying to goad people into filing a lawsuit so the lawyer can collect a big fee from any pittance award they might win in your name.





(I wonder if I can sue the TV station for pulled muscles from laughter?)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones I'm really sick of are, "If you or a loved one has mesothelioma"... seems to be on every station several times a day.










There was a time when calling a lawyer an "ambulance chaser" was the worst form of insult to their "ethics" - now they ambulance-chase with pride. What a dirty racket, and nothing is done about it because most of the people making laws are lawyers themselves.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a law firm in Western NY that I absolutely hate.. 
they are based in Buffalo, but we get their ads out in Rochester too.. 
If I watch TV for only 2 hours, I see their ad at least 5 times.. 
20 minute drive into work, I hear them on the radio at least once or twice..EVERY day! 
then of course there are the giant billboards with their bulbous smiling faces on it.. 
I see two or three of those a day too.. 
I hear, or see, their names probably 10 times a day, every day..for the past 10 years.. 

if I ever need a lawyer, I will go out of my NOT to use them.. 

Scot


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

About ten years ago I was driving around Atlanta on the big I285 loop, and saw a huge billboard that read; 

IF ALL THE LAWYERS IN THE UNITED STATES WERE LAID OUT END TO END... 
IT WOULD BE A GOOD THING ! 

I always thought that as expensive as an interstate billboard must be, somebody was really mad! 
Larry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is one for some diabetes drug that starts out If you or a loved one has died from using ........

Read the book by Grisham THE KING OF TORT.



JJ


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Jul 2011 06:57 PM 
There is one for some diabetes drug that starts out If you or a loved one has died from using ........

Read the book by Grisham THE KING OF TORT.



JJ 


Does that mean psychics are standing by?

Type at you later...
Ed


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean it *doesn't * slice and dice ???


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The truly funny thing is: Lawyers are all crooks --- until you need one. 

If companies and people didn't try to game the system (on BOTH sides), there wouldn't be money to be made being a lawyer. And there would be fewer of them. 
Which is worse? A frivolous lawsuit, or someone dodging liability for something they purposely did?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Which is worse? A frivolous lawsuit, or someone dodging liability for something they purposely did?The former imo, as the latter probably wouldn't happen all that often. Besides, one can come up with a similar argument to justify almost anything.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 31 Jul 2011 07:20 AM 
Which is worse? A frivolous lawsuit, or someone dodging liability for something they purposely did?The former imo, as the latter probably wouldn't happen all that often. ....











nobody drives uninsured and injures someone ?
companies never hide flaws or health risks of their products ?
nobody ever represents things to be what they are not ? 

nobody ever tries to walk away from a judgement or lien ?

everybody properly supervises their brats and mutts ? 


sure..... 


Maybe in a Walgreen's commercial


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure that most lawyers are knowledgable, fine, caring individuals and are good at representing a citizen in a legal proceeding.

BUT, I find their advertisements make them out to be ambulance chasers and, well, SLEEZY! "Madison Avenue" seems to have convinced everyone that you cannot attract the attention of the public unless you not just tug, but jerk violently at the 'heart strings' or appeal to base human GREED.

I hate most of the legal advertisements I see and hear. The vocal inflections with emphasis on certain words are what makes the SLEEZE in it all. They seem to be unable to simply speak the information, they have to dramatize it all.

The same is true of the news "reporters" (often refered to as 'talking heads') that must dramatize the news. There used to be a couple of TV stations here where I felt I was hearing what happened and could make up my own mind as to what was serious and what was not. But now they have succumbed to the notion that the public needs to hear sirens if a news story is of a fire department action and we need to hear tires squeeling and metal bashing if there is an auto accident to report. The last report of a police investigation of a crime was overlayed with the sounds of the "Gunfight at the O.K. Corral"! They also seem to be so concerned with the drama that they don't take the time to learn how to pronounce the words on the teleprompter they are reading. (And whoever wrote what they are reading seems to have no idea what commas or periods are for; producing some mighty strange reports!)

I guess this is not really new to the human condition, but the older I get, the funnier it gets and the less effective the advertising is.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon Mik. There will certainly always be enough lawyers to handle any and all of the things you mention. If, however, someone who filed a lawsuit and lost had to pay the court costs and legal fees of the winning party, people would think twice about filing many of the frivolous lawsuits that happen today, and the defendants would be more likely to actually put up a defense in court as opposed to settling because it's cheaper than litigation. The system remains relatively intact, wrongdoers are held responsible, frivolous lawsuits are reduced, and everybody wins. And I bet the stupid commercials would be less in number as well.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, Cellino & Barnes or William Mattar? what I find truly nasty is that he catch phrase "Hurt ia a car? Call WM" he advertises on Disney & Nickelodeon so ALL the children know that catch phrase. A freiend got ina fender bedner and his daughter from the back seat spouts off "Hurt ina Car...." UGH! That's low! 

Chas


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

While I admit the stupid lawyer commercials are annoying, they pay my salary. As do the stupid political ads, car commercials, etc. So who am I to gripe? 

And Scot, Perinello. So you take out a second and third mortgage; you'll have your freedom.  

Later, 

K


----------

